# Broken valve stem on c-loks



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

*I DROPED ONE OF MY CRUSHLOCKS TODAY AND BROKE THE VALVE STEM ON IT BECOUSE HL DECIDED THEY WOULD WELD THEM ON:thinking: SO DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A FIX FOR THIS PROBLEM?*


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They are welded on? Are the ones you have the old style HL's? I Aluminum ones...but I have the ones that have a nut that you can take out. Call Randy Miller at R&R performance ATV....He is the one who came up with the Crushloks when working/racing for HL. Here is a link to his site...the number is on there. I am sure he can tell you what to do with it or how to fix it.

http://www.rnrperformance.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

yes they are the old style it would be nice to upgrade to the new style i will give them a call ty


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

no problem...just call him on Monday...You may be able to put the new style stems in them with a little work...I would ask him.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

bootlegger do u know if any automotive store would carry those stems?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Honestly...I am not for sure where he gets the stems he uses now.


----------

